# South Bend CL187ZB Moving



## rfdes (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi -
I will be taking ownership of a '62 model CL187ZB that is owned by the company I work for and need some advise as to tips for getting it home.  I desire to take it apart in manageable pieces and slowly move it in my truck to a storage location as I will not be able to 'play' with it for a few months down the road.  So, how much does this model needs to be disassembled to make the move manageable and what suggestions does anyone have as to which parts to removed, etc.

Thanks for any advice you may offer.
Jim


----------



## dlane (Mar 4, 2018)

I’ve always moved mine in one piece with an engine hoist and tractor on a trailer, you’ll need to cut the flat belt to remove the headstock then the bed and drive will come apart. Take pics to help with reassembly


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 4, 2018)

I have moved my heavy 10L twice now, both times into and out of a basement. I break mine down into basic components. I remove the flat belt, gears off the headstock end of the lathe, remove gear box and leadscrew, unbolt legs from bed and bed from the cast iron pedestal. By doing this I can move all of the parts by myself except the heavy cast iron pedestal, even if I remove the large 3 phase motor that thing is still super heavy even on a dolly. I wouldn't risk moving that by myself down the basement stairs, And I'm still in pretty good shape for an older guy.


----------



## pjf134 (Mar 7, 2018)

I moved my 9a by myself when I got it home. I got loaded by overhead crane just in 2 parts lathe and steel table. Once home I took table off first then backed up truck and had to jack the truck up to line up lathe with table and slid lathe onto table. The belt was off when I picked it up. I did take off the tail stock and chuck to make it lighter along with rear drive before taking off truck. If you have some time the big heavy parts come off with not that much effort then you can carry everything by hand to new spot. I did take everything off after that to clean and paint and just took parts to new spot by hand to new location which was easy. I did put a link belt on the lathe to make it easy to change belts, but never had too and works great with it.
Paul


----------

